# Anyone familiar with CitzenServe software?



## vegas paul (Jul 20, 2010)

We are considering the CitizenServe software for Permits, Licensing, Code Enforcement, Planning/Zoning, etc. and I would like feedback from anyone familiar with it.

This is a subscription-based (on the web) software, rather than a program purchased and loaded on your computers/servers.  No capital outlay, just a monthly fee based on number of users.  I've researched all the security, data migration, data-ownership, etc. and am satisfied.  What I really need is the user interface comments.  Anyone used it?

I've spoken to some of their customers (other towns about our size) that are pretty happy with it, but I somehow have gotten to value the opinions of this BB more for some reason!

Given what we have now, ANYTHING would be an improvement, but I still want to have some additional thoughts.


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 20, 2010)

Paul

Just make sure that YOU can make changes in house.

Some programs will have you going back to the source if a fee is changed, you add a line item to a form or make any change at all.


----------



## JayHawkInspector (Jul 22, 2010)

Using Citizen Serve software right now

I find this software sadly lacking in a few areas. First you can make changes on inspections days after the original entry was made plus you can edit somebody else’s inspection results without leaving any traces that changes were made. Secondly there is no way to track plan review when new plans come in for plan check. Under “MySoftware” button they said you can make suggestions for changes but all the suggestions I made have never been posted or made, just check the dates on the suggestions plus any suggestions have to be voted on so if your suggestion will help you but is voted down then the change will not be made. I probably could go on and on but time is limited right now.


----------



## north star (Jul 22, 2010)

** * ** 

*vegas paul,*

*Some time back, our AHJ was looking in to possibly purchasing something to*

*accomodate our permitting and tracking needs.    We looked at various*

*software programs and even had some sales reps. to call and discuss their*

*various features, etc.*

*Because of the lack of flexibility and the costs associated with what is*

*out in the marketplace, we decided to create our own permitting & tracking*

*database using Microsoft Excel.    While it is a rudimentary spreadsheet*

*database, it DOES give **us the flexibility and " zero " costs to update*

*and maintain.    It allows **us to customize and tweak the information to*

*fit our needs.    That **" zero " cost factor for us is a BIG plus these*

*days, ...plus no outside **viruses, ...no required software updates, ...no*

*maintenance costs!      **Microsoft Access will also do the same thing,*

*but it is harder **to program & customize.*

** * **


----------

